# Questions about 25 hp outboard  fuel usage



## Sailorguy (Jul 6, 2010)

I recently was handed down my dad's 1648 PolarKraft Jon boat , vintage 1978. It had an old Evinrude Norseman  40hp on it that was near death, so I am replacing it with a newer 25hp.

 Haven't bought one yet so opinions are welcome 

In reading a lot of posts everyone raves about how much less gas the four strokes use.  But being new to the outboard thing how much gas will a 2 cycle or 4 cycle use in a day of running around?

Thanks


----------



## chadf (Jul 6, 2010)

why would you put half the motor on the boat to replace a worn out motor???

you gonna burn even more gas!


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 1648 g3 and a 25 evinrude two stroke on the back move the boat along just fine.

With me and my dad (both 225) a full tank of gas and misc. fishing equipment the boat goes almost 30 and we never used more than 4 gallons throughout an 8 hour day of fishing.

I think 4 strokes are too heavy a motor for aluminum boats 16 ft and smaller because most of them aren't rated for any more than a 35-40 hors motor.


----------



## Sailorguy (Jul 7, 2010)

I was wondering about the weight issue. The old Norseman weighs in at 140 lbs. A new 25hp 4 stroke comes in at 160-180 lbs. Factory specs for max engine weight on the boat is 150.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb is that at Wide Open Throttle (WOT) a 2 cycle engine will use one gallon of fuel per hour per 10 HP.  I used to have a 35 HP and ran it for years and that pretty much worked for me.

Normally, you don't run a long time at WOT, but that little formula gives a baseline.

I know that a 6 gallon tank was more than enough for a normal day's fishing that included some long runs on the river.

I don't know a formula for 4 -strokes -- except that they get way better mileage.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 7, 2010)

I had an Evinrude 25 back in the seventies it wasn't good on gas at all but my cousin had a 40 Johnson at that time and his was horrible on fuel.. I had a couple of 30's and 35's they were better on fuel IMO than the 25 was...I have a 40 Mercury now a 2005 model 2 stroke and its not bad on fuel we never use 6 gallons of fuel on a fishing trip but of course we don't run all the time either. The prior motors I have owned were all two stroke. I prefer them but I suppose they will go by the wayside soon now...I had a 140 Evinrude on a 19 foot boat once that was better on fuel than the 25 Evinrude I used to own...I also have a 15 Yamaha on a john boat and of course its pretty good on fuel but the darn thing is loud while running .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2010)

Redbow said:


> I had an Evinrude 25 back in the seventies it wasn't good on gas at all but my cousin had a 40 Johnson at that time and his was horrible on fuel.. I had a couple of 30's and 35's they were better on fuel IMO than the 25 was...I have a 40 Mercury now a 2005 model 2 stroke and its not bad on fuel we never use 6 gallons of fuel on a fishing trip but of course we don't run all the time either. The prior motors I have owned were all two stroke. I prefer them but I suppose they will go by the wayside soon now...I had a 140 Evinrude on a 19 foot boat once that was better on fuel than the 25 Evinrude I used to own...I also have a 15 Yamaha on a john boat and of course its pretty good on fuel but the darn thing is loud while running .



If that Yami 15hp is too loud for ya, just let me know...I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 7, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> If that Yami 15hp is too loud for ya, just let me know...I'll take it off your hands!



You must have a good bit of money to get off of...Anything is for sale at the right price...Most anything that is..I just don't think the 15 ought to be as noisy as it is ...


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 7, 2010)

Dibs on the old Evinrude !


----------



## Sailorguy (Jul 8, 2010)

SirDuke it can be adopted out to a good family, you have a pm


----------

